# Help me choose a Laptop... Dell or Sony!



## pratikb (Jan 26, 2009)

hi there,

I am in the process of a Laptop for myself.... And I am confused between these 3

Dell Studio 15!
Benefit of this is... 

Pricing
It has got Designer Covers, by Mike Ming.

Dell Studio XPS 16!
Benefit of this is... 

Graphic Card
Leather Finish
Upgradebility

Sony Vaio FW!
Benefit of this is... 

Good Screen
Good Service by Sony
Good Looks
Config is ok.


Now I am confused between these 3..... I am kinda more interested in the Studio XPS 16, because of its good config. But Studio 15 has got good looks.

Can any one using Dell or Sony here, suggest the better choice.

Thanks


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 26, 2009)

Do not GO for Looks, buddy, go for features and the upgradability option in lappy..  Studio 16 is a really good option..  as it has a 512 MB ATi Radeion HD card.. 


Here are some more info abt DELL lappys.. 

the INSPIRON SERIES:

1.) Inspiron 1525 (Rs.38,900  to  Rs.42,900): comes ONLY with Intel Integrated Graphics Media Accelerator X3100
and even the customisation option has NO other option to change this card.

2.) Inspiron Mini 9: comes ONLY with Intel Integrated Graphics Media Accelerator 950
and with NO customisation

3.) Inspiron 13 & Inspiron 14: comes ONLY Intel Integrated Graphics Media Accelerator X3100
and with NO customisation

=================================================================
------------------------------------
=================================================================

the STUDIO SERIES:

1.) Studio 15 (Rs.47,900  to  Rs.54,900): comes ONLY with 256 MB ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3450
and the customisation has NO other option to change this card.

2.) Studio 17  (Rs.57,900): comes ONLY with 256 MB ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650

3.) Studio XPS 16 (Rs.67,900): comes with ONLY 512MB ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670 (wich many ppl say is way way better than a 256 MB 9600GT)

=================================================================
------------------------------------
=================================================================

the XPS SERIES:

1.) XPS 1330  (Rs.53,900): comes with Intel Integrated Graphics Media Accelerator X3100
and the customisation option has ANOTHER option of a 128MB nVIDIA Ge Force 8400 M GS at an added cost of Rs.4281/- (replacing the X3100)

2.) XPS 1530  (Rs.58,900): comes with ONLY 256 MB NVIDIA® GeForce® 8600M GT

3.) XPS 1730  (Rs.109,900): comes with Dual 256 MB NVIDIA GeForce 8700M GT graphics with NVIDIA SLI Technology
and the customisation option has ANOTHER option of a
Dual 512 MB NVIDIA GeForce 8800M GTX graphics (a Single 8800 gtx is way better than dual 8700M GTs) with NVIDIA SLI Technology at an added cost of Rs.28,050/- (replacing the 256 MB 8700M GT)


----------



## pratikb (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks ashu for the quick response. 
I must say, the reply was very detailed indeed. 

Yes, Dell offers good upgrade options. 

But before buying it I wanted to have a feel of it... I visited Croma Juhu and Vijay Sales to see the Laptop, but they didn't had it on display. 
I am not comfortable buying it without having a look. Is is bulky?


----------



## desiibond (Jan 26, 2009)

Dell laptops always have been bulky and pretty heavy. 

But here, Without any second thought I would pick XPS 16.

This one has better RAM, HDD, OS, GPU, display when compared to SOny model. Forget about the other Dell model. It's 3450 GPU is not suitable for gaming.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 27, 2009)

pratikb said:


> Thanks ashu for the quick response.
> I must say, the reply was very detailed indeed.
> 
> Yes, Dell offers good upgrade options.
> ...


Not a problem.. 

Yup, always hv a feel of the lappy tat u are planning to buy.. go to Croma, Malad as they hv DELL as well as many other lappys on display.. 



desiibond said:


> Dell laptops always have been bulky and pretty heavy.
> 
> But here, Without any second thought I would pick XPS 16.
> 
> This one has better RAM, HDD, OS, GPU, display when compared to SOny model. Forget about the other Dell model. It's 3450 GPU is not suitable for gaming.


Yup, rightly said abt 3450 gpu, it is jus NOT decent for gaming..
----------

Btw, Desiibond, buddy is the XPS 1730 (tat huge 5 KG) lappy monster worth buying, considering it as a complete Desktop replacement ??? plz advice me too...
--------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## pratikb (Jan 27, 2009)

*a big miss*

I totally forgot the warranty thing.

I want 3 years warranty. I don't mind buying a care pack for it. 
But when i checked Studio XPS 3 yrs. warranty it added 12k to my cost... 
So Studio XPS would end up way too costly for me...

So instead I looked at Studio 15. Yeah! it too has some color options... but I guess I will take the jet black one.. and get a vinyl sticker after some time... like Mike Ming designs... 

And made some custom changes.... 
here is my config. 

Let me know if you have some suggestions....

*img105.imageshack.us/img105/4734/thedellonlinestorwan3.jpg
*img105.imageshack.us/img105/thedellonlinestorwan3.jpg/1/w564.png


----------



## desiibond (Jan 28, 2009)

3yr warranty might be tempting but if you play games or atleast want to play games, this one's 3450 card will not let you enjoy gaming. 

check this *www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/powercolor_hd3450/10.htm

in call of duty, at 1280x1024 you get 8fps.

*www.legitreviews.com/article/652/4/

most of the dx10 games are unplayable on this card.


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 28, 2009)

If for you weight is an issue then i wouldn't recommend Dell. But on the other hand if i had to choose out of those 3 i would have gone with Dell Studio XPS 16 plus Dell's service after sales is just amazing.


----------



## pratikb (Feb 1, 2009)

woh!!!!!!!!

I saw something good on Apple.co.in...
A new white MacBook 13 inch.... 

THe config is good.... and the price too.... 56580/-.... they say taxes extra... i guess that would just round it upto 60000/- wht say....


----------



## aura (Feb 20, 2009)

Studio XPS is the best bet now a days because of the reduced price starting from 60k only. 
*www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/category.aspx/xpsnb?c=in&cs=indhs1&l=en&s=dhs


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 21, 2009)

^^ 

yup, instead go for Studio XPS 16 from DELL...


----------



## s_arka_r (Feb 21, 2009)

u can go for studio 15 now as well....
it has got an upgrade of 512 MB ATI 4570 graphics card...
Also a whole new set of CPU nd RAM options have come up today itself....
Check out the Studio 15  man, its worth it.........


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 25, 2009)

Wrong. The 9600GT is way better than any of the ATi 3xxx series cards. The 4xxx series cards are a different story.

The Macbook pro is also a worthy contender. But its pricey.



ashu888ashu888 said:


> Do not GO for Looks, buddy, go for features and the upgradability option in lappy..  Studio 16 is a really good option..  as it has a 512 MB ATi Radeion HD card..
> 
> 
> Here are some more info abt DELL lappys..
> ...


----------

